# HELP : vpopmail pop3 authenticate fail

## ismark

I have installed qmail + vpopmail.   After I send mail to the domains I can found the mails from /Maildir/new.  But when I use the mail client pick the mails via pop3 connection, the authenticate error show : 

'/var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory'

Any body know why?  Thanks

*The server was running on vmware.

----------

## carpaski

If I had to guess, I'd say rebuild vpopmail.

Most likely that is your issue.

----------

## ismark

1) emerge "qmail" and testing ok using with "checkpassword"

2) emerge "vpopmail" and testing failure using with "vchkpw"

3) unemerge "vpopmail"and back using "checkpassword"

4) download the "vpopmail" source from "inter7.com" and compile........

5) failure again after using "vchkpw" (same error message)

..

...

....

.....

......

.......

I am sure not only me have this problem, all are looking for solution.

now, I have download the "gentoo test gcc3.1" and then try again..........

----------

## Naan Yaar

Did you try increasing the softlimit as described here?

----------

## ismark

Thanks...........

SUPER THANKS...........

SUPER SUPER THANKS...............

Working now!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

